#ubuntu-eg 2010-12-15
<pamelaperu> saludos
<thelinuxer> pamelaperu: hi :)
<pamelaperu> que tal
<thelinuxer> pamelaperu: in english please
<pamelaperu> alguen me  puedes ayudar con alguna url de chat en linux
<thelinuxer> pamelaperu: Yo no hablo español (traducido por Google Translate)
#ubuntu-eg 2010-12-19
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<seiflotfy> wow this channel is so dead
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: it's not dead
<seiflotfy> hi thelinuxer
<seiflotfy> :)
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: just quiet :)
<seiflotfy> i got some1's attention
<seiflotfy> congrats gus on the install hackfest
<seiflotfy> i mean
<seiflotfy> install fest
<thelinuxer> thanx man
<thelinuxer> but unfortunately i wasn't there too :(
<seiflotfy> :(
<seiflotfy> i want to plan an ubuntu-eg meeting somewhere in cairo
<thelinuxer> r u in egypt now ?
<seiflotfy> yeah
<seiflotfy> for another 4 weeks
<thelinuxer> cool suggest a meeting on the mailing list
<a3Dman> hi seiflotfy :D
<seiflotfy> hi a3Dman
<a3Dman> back to slow internet? :)
<seiflotfy> yeah
<seiflotfy> pretty slow
<a3Dman> TE sucks
<a3Dman> I get like 128kbps from them not 1mbit :/
<seiflotfy> i wanna meet up wit hthe egyptina loco team
<a3Dman> use the mailing list
<seiflotfy> yeah will do i na second
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-12
<seif> thelinuxer, i would like to candidate myself for the council :)
<thelinuxer> seif: u mean the first council or the one after it ?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-13
<thelinuxer> hi seif
<thelinuxer> hi seiflotfy1
<seiflotfy1> hi thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy1: you asked me something about the council yesterday
<thelinuxer> i was away then u were away and i had to leave
<thelinuxer> you want to discuss it now ?
<seiflotfy1> i want to run ofr council
<thelinuxer> what's an ofr council ?
<seiflotfy1> *for
<thelinuxer> yes that's what u wrote yesterday
<thelinuxer> here is the thing
<thelinuxer> i believe in your abilities and i would seriously give u my vote in open elections
<thelinuxer> the case for the first council is a little different
<thelinuxer> people would ask why did u put him the council ?
<thelinuxer> because most people don't actually know u
<thelinuxer> i don't think it will be a reward for the council members or anything
<seiflotfy1> i was thinking of writing an email
<thelinuxer> but i don't want to cause bad morale among the team
<seiflotfy1> and let them vote
<thelinuxer> look the first council is mostly there is initiate the process
<seiflotfy1> oh i am not taling about the first council u are forming
<thelinuxer> they won't be the end of it
<thelinuxer> that*
<seiflotfy1> i am talking after the 4 months
<thelinuxer> sure tab3an!
<thelinuxer> all approved loco members will be able to enter the elections
<thelinuxer> but we will not start any voting now
<seiflotfy1> oh
<thelinuxer> the council will approve the members and create the initial documents
<seiflotfy1> can  i still write an email candidating myself
<thelinuxer> and then we will have elections
<thelinuxer> i think it will confuse the team
<thelinuxer> if u want to nominate urself i think it should be something near the elections
<thelinuxer> so u just have to wait a couple of month
<seiflotfy1> why rnt the ppl on irc
<thelinuxer> I tried a few times to encourage people to use irc
<thelinuxer> but simply people don't use it ..
<seiflotfy1> very sad
<thelinuxer> to be frank about the elections
<seiflotfy1> i hope the council uses it
<thelinuxer> most probably the members will be approved depending on their joining date and amount of activity
<thelinuxer> i guess ur safe at the joining date point
<seiflotfy1> the idea is i think i can help out a lot
<thelinuxer> i know ur activity is low because ur far away and simply most of our stuff is offline
<seiflotfy1> i get invited to each uds
<thelinuxer> yes there is a small legal issue
<seiflotfy1> and i have a very good relationship with jono :)
<thelinuxer> and seriously we don't want to make exceptions
<seiflotfy1> plus i am the first egyptian ubuntu member :)
<thelinuxer> for u to be able to nominate urself u have to an approved member
<thelinuxer> yes i know all this
<thelinuxer> but the membership most probably will depend on ur activity in the team
<thelinuxer> that's what we discussed for far
<thelinuxer> i want u to increase to contributions just a little bit
<thelinuxer> ur*
<thelinuxer> for people to know that ur actually part of the team
<thelinuxer> ofr instance the ubuntu arabic day we wanted to do a while ago
<thelinuxer> u were busy at that time
<thelinuxer> can we organize it now ?
<thelinuxer> it will be really nice contribution and will most probably get u approved
<seiflotfy1> yeah
<seiflotfy1> i got more time now
<seiflotfy1> much more time
<thelinuxer> tayeb we can arrange for a couple of days with sessions about open source projects, zeitgiest, ubuntu development
<thelinuxer> whatever u would like to give
<thelinuxer> and i believe  it would a gr8 addition and will be work that be acknowledged
<thelinuxer> i am afraid without this we would have to make an exception for u, and again we don't want to do this even for me
<seiflotfy1> its legitimate
<seiflotfy1> problem is i already spend most of my time doing gnome, ubuntu, kde work
<seiflotfy1> so when i get some time off i try to stay away from computer
<thelinuxer> i know what u mean :)
<thelinuxer> tayeb i want u to be responsible for this somehow
<thelinuxer> i will help in the organization and u can do the talks
<seiflotfy1> trust me its nice to be payed to do floss work but its very very exhuasting
<thelinuxer> must be ...
<seiflotfy1> yeah especially gnome
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy1: anyhow ... tell me if we agree on the basics ?
<seiflotfy1> we do
<thelinuxer> that we shouldn't make any exceptions
<seiflotfy1> +1
<thelinuxer> that's gr8
<thelinuxer> i will create a poll now to finalize this so that the council can start working
<thelinuxer> or we will ditch the whole thing :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-15
<s3c_> hello!
<s3c_> wwww.sec4ever.com
<s3c_> :D
<helghareeb> ashams: IM me when U r back
<ashams> helghareeb, Ping :)
<seiflotfy> hi ashams
<ashams> seiflotfy, hi buddy, 5 mins plz
<ashams> seiflotfy, Howdy
<ashams> just subscribed to zg packages to stay in the loop
<ashams> I'll start triaging for it, where should I shoot first?
<seiflotfy> ok back sorry
<seiflotfy> ashams: fixing some gnome-shell stuff
<ashams> seiflotfy, np
<ashams> cool
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-16
<seiflotfy> hi ashams
<seiflotfy> sorry last time i was kinda messed up busy
<ashams> seiflotfy, hi
<ashams> np :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-12-10
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, طولان
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: hey dude :)
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, فاضي خمسه :) ?
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: momken kaman 5-10 mins keda ?
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, وقت ماتنبقي فاضي :)
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: eshta ya man just ping me
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, ياعم انتي اللي وقت ماتفضي بنج براحتك قدامي لحد 6 لسه
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: a7abeeb alby ana bansa :D
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, ماشي ياجميل تسلم :)
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: mesh oltelak 7ansa!
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, ياعم ولايهمك , انا قولت ليك اني قاعد في الشغل كتيييييييييييييييييير
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, طيب انت فاضي خمسه دلوقتي , لو مش فاضي عااااااااااااادي خالص :)
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: eshta ya man 2ool
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, pm :)
<coalwater> seif: ping
#ubuntu-eg 2012-12-11
<newcomer> Guys, I just started a channel for technically inclined Arabs on freenode. It's an effort to unite most Arab geeks here. We already have few Tunisians, Egyptians and a Palestinian :) I really hate spamming and sorry for doing this. But here it is. #arab-geeks
<coalwater> seif: ping
<seif> yo
<newcomer> pong
<seif> sorry pretty bus
<coalwater> seif: ok, when ever ur free could you email me ?
<seif> yes
<seif> send me your mail
<coalwater> done
#ubuntu-eg 2012-12-15
<coalwater> seiflotfy: ping
#ubuntu-eg 2013-12-11
<Husseiny> i am a beginner and i want to learn ubuntu, what should i do?
#ubuntu-eg 2016-12-14
<locodir-user> Hey]
<locodir-user> is anyone here ?
